# Super Bowl plans



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Once again the end of football season is nearly here. I assume no one will be going to a big Super Bowl party to cheer, eat, drink, and share viruses. Mary and I will hunker in front of our TV, cheer for the QB from Texas, and critique the advertisements, but we are still deciding what to eat. It needs to be something easily eaten in front of the TV, something not demanding a lot of a la minute attention that might cause someone to miss a big play or touchdown, ruling out an elegant pub style burger. Andy's guacamole is always expected, but my days of making a meal of guac and chips are over. So it will be relegated to appetizer status. I want something tasty and a suitably paired beverage. Brats and beer? That is my classic football pairing, but I am thinking of something new. A pot of chili for two seems like too much chili. Maybe posole and Mexican martinis. Or gumbo and Sazeracs. Lobster rolls and a pitcher of martinis or a bottle of Champs. Any great ideas or plans?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Once again the end of football season is nearly here. I assume no one will be going to a big Super Bowl party to cheer, eat, drink, and share viruses. Mary and I will hunker in front of our TV, cheer for the QB from Texas, and critique the advertisements, but we are still deciding what to eat. It needs to be something easily eaten in front of the TV, something not demanding a lot of a la minute attention that might cause someone to miss a big play or touchdown, ruling out an elegant pub style burger. Andy's guacamole is always expected, but my days of making a meal of guac and chips are over. So it will be relegated to appetizer status. I want something tasty and a suitably paired beverage. Brats and beer? That is my classic football pairing, but I am thinking of something new. A pot of chili for two seems like too much chili. Maybe posole and Mexican martinis. Or gumbo and Sazeracs. Lobster rolls and a pitcher of martinis or a bottle of Champs. Any great ideas or plans?


We will be watching the Super Bowl with our oldest daughter and her family, but alas, it seems that every member of this convocation of eagles is on a diet for one reason or another. The original plan was to dine on mostly green salads, with nutritionally rich, but calorically friendly toppers (low fat cottage cheese, shredded chicken breast) and limit it to that. However, your post has inspired me...we will add lobster and shrimp rolls to the menu! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> We will be watching the Super Bowl with our oldest daughter and her family, but alas, it seems that every member of this convocation of eagles is on a diet for one reason or another. The original plan was to dine on mostly green salads, with nutritionally rich, but calorically friendly toppers (low fat cottage cheese, shredded chicken breast) and limit it to that. However, your post has inspired me...we will add lobster and shrimp rolls to the menu! Thanks for the inspiration.


We, too, shall moderate our caloric intake. I like your salad idea. I am thinking of creating a salad that is a tostada and nacho fusion. A couple of those Mission 25 calorie corn tortillas topped with black beans, lettuce, tomato, grilled onions and peppers, grilled chicken thigh slices, melted Velveeta, jalapeño slices, and maybe a dot or two of fat free sour cream. A couple of Corona light beers with lime.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The lobster, crab and shrimp rolls were a big hit on Superbowl Sunday, but Mrs Eagle, our son-in-law and myself were the only samplers of the green salad option. Also the low fat, baked chips in the chip and dip tray were a surprising hit with the group. I thought they would they would turn their noses up at the healthy, lower calorie chips option, but it didn't happen! LOL.


----------

